# Spotting Scope Cheap



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good somewhat cheap spotting scope? (under 100 prefebely) I bought the cheapest i could earlier, but i'm starting to forget it. So who makes good glass that a 16 year old man can afford? Thanks in advance


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is going to be hard to find one under that limit but if you like I will sell you a used Bushnell Discover with a case 15-60 for $100.00 shipping included. I also have the camera mount for a screw in Pentex mount.

http://www.bushnell.com/products/scopes/spotting-scopes/discoverer/781700/


----------

